# Overclocking my Asus GTX 650 non ti GPU



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am overclocking my *Asus GTX 650* *non ti* GPU.Can someone tell me what the highest safe voltage and highest safe temperature is for my GPU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There is no definitive settings. If you have a good quality PSU with sufficient power, go a little at a time.


----------

